# How to Pass Arguments to ports/make from CLI



## geekspark (Jul 12, 2010)

For example using security/ca_root_nss
in `make config` there's an option for ETCSYMLINK

How would I be able to write out only the CLI commands/arguments to enable this option without using `make config` so that I would be able to throw this line into a script to simplify installations.

The script would also have rules for installing many other ports and I would like the entire thing to be as seamless as possible, however there are 3 ports I do need to set options for including my example

I know this is not correct but something along the lines of 
`make -DWITH_ETCSYMLINK install clean ;`

thanks in advance


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you tried something like

[CMD=""]make WITH_ETCSYMLINK install clean[/CMD]


----------



## geekspark (Jul 12, 2010)

I have tried that, and it causes error 
make: don't know how to make WITH_ETCSYMLINK. Stop

Also I have a typo in my first post it's
/security/ca_root_nss
But I'm unable to edit my own post

I've read other forums showing the use of -DWITH_* which is why I thought that was similar to what I needed, unfortunately its not working in my case. It may be correct for all I know however its just not working


----------



## geekspark (Jul 12, 2010)

Ha sorry guys, My original post was absolutely correct.
I had already used `make config` once and it created the /var/db/ports/ca_root_nss/options which was overwriting my command line arguments


```
make -DWITH_ETCSYMLINK install clean ;
```

Was right all along, and it was my fault it wasn't working. Thanks for the help anyways.

This can be closed


----------

